
IFTTT Pro - tucif
http://ifttt.com/pro
======
freewizard
Love IFTTT. Very useful features in Pro:

\- Multi-step Applets

\- Queries and conditional logic

\- Multiple actions

\- Faster Applet execution

The name your own price (>$1.99/m) for first year is a very smart pricing
strategy to move into freemium model.

------
tucif
How would the Pro version compare to zapier?

1.99 minimum seems too cheap vs competitors in the space

~~~
twapi
That's only for the first year though

